# Lets see everyones Grullas!



## MooreAcres (Feb 3, 2008)

Grulla has always been one of my favorite colors and I have been fortunate to add one to my herd.

PF Silver Socks












Socks' sire (Nestucca Doc Pete) is a grulla pinto who is sired by a blue roan appy and out of a sorrel pinto. Socks' dam (PF Black Velvet) is a solid black sired by a black pinto and out of a solid silver dapple. I have seen Socks' sire, dam, grandsire, and granddam in person. They are registered as the correct colors.

I also have a solid black filly that is homozyous for black who is a FULL BLOOD sister to Socks. Streaks dam and Socks dam are FULL sisters. Socks and Streak share the same grulla pinto sire. It is amazing how much they are alike in movement though. Both are full of actions and spunk. They would make an awesome driving team other than color and size (Socks is 36" as a four year old, while Streak is 33 as a two year old)

Lets see yours...


----------



## Tami (Feb 3, 2008)

Here is my mare Huff's Sierra Mist. I also have 2 mares bred for 08 to a friends grulla stallion, Dusty Lanes Vegas Bet A Buck.


----------



## Jill (Feb 3, 2008)

*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Gone and DunIT[/SIZE]*

2005 31” grey-grullo fancy action stallion – National Top 10 (halter) & AMHA Honor Roll (halter) – Multi Champion
Grandson of both Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (“BTU”) and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, Great Grandson of Egyptian King


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 3, 2008)

nice horses.

what color where their sires and dams to get grulla?


----------



## Dream (Feb 3, 2008)

JEM Nite Dancer (Erick)

Sire is a smokey black, dam is a black pinto.











The grulla thread is always interesting because they can look so different.


----------



## Tami (Feb 3, 2008)

Melissa, a grulla is a black dun. So at least one parent must be dun. My mares sire was a black Buckeroo son and her dam was a grulla. A friend has a grulla stallion and his sire was a dun, Hilltop Little Vegas and the dam was a a black. edited to add, Oops, his dam was a grulla too.


----------



## Miniequine (Feb 3, 2008)

nice horses, you all





Little Anna is a black dun - a Grulla.

Her sire is homozygous for black. Her dam is a red dun.

She is very dark, interestingly, when she is clipped, she gets even darker,

and her stripes are even darker ??!!!


----------



## Dream (Feb 3, 2008)

Tami said:


> Melissa, a grulla is a black dun. So at least one parent must be dun. My mares sire was a black Buckeroo son and her dam was a grulla. A friend has a grulla stallion and his sire was a dun, Hilltop Little Vegas and the dam was a a black. edited to add, Oops, his dam was a grulla too.


Tami,

That was my understanding as well. I don't know how to explain Erick's colour as neither of his parents are dun.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 3, 2008)

This is my very first Mini and we've had her 3 weeks today!!! I am so in love with her it's unreal!!! She is bred to a Blk/Wht pinto. YES! I WANT MORE, MANY MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## minimule (Feb 3, 2008)

My stallion is grulla. His sire was a bay and his dam was a red dun pinto.






He has sired 2 grulla pintos bred to a black/white mare, a red dun pinto bred to a palomino mare and a solid grulla bred to a bay varnish pintaloosa (at least at this point she is solid!)


----------



## Tami (Feb 3, 2008)

Michelle, your guy certainly looks color wise like a grulla. Does he have dun factor? I have a friend that has a mare that is really dark so you can't see her dun factor all the time, but she has it. And since colors are not always correctly listed, a smokey black could possibly be a very dark grulla.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 3, 2008)

This is our grulla varnish roan snowcap appaloosa mare:


----------



## PaintNminis (Feb 3, 2008)

This is my Smokey Grullo Pinto "Allure"





He was DNA Tested and confirmed to Carry the Cream Gene

it has made his "points" Chocolate instead of Black










Allure getting his Butt Scratched hahahaha he was really getting into it!


----------



## love_casper (Feb 4, 2008)

because I'm not sure if Fancy Me on the forum will see this, here's her mare Fancy.
















those pics were taken by me, the following were taken by her owner...











she's such a sweet girl.



In driving training right now too.


----------



## Brandi* (Feb 4, 2008)

Beautiful horsies everyone


----------



## kayla221444 (Feb 4, 2008)

Tami said:


> Here is my mare Huff's Sierra Mist. I also have 2 mares bred for 08 to a friends grulla stallion, Dusty Lanes Vegas Bet A Buck.



Tami, I love your horses they are all so beautiful! Expecially rico too bad you werent closer I would buy him in a heart beat


----------



## Tami (Feb 4, 2008)

Aw thanks Kayla!!!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Feb 4, 2008)

Here is mine...I *think* he might be a grullo...I posted him on another thread and the general consensus was he is...he does have a very dark dorsal stripe, barring on his legs/shoulders and some on his head (although you can't tell in this picture). The sun was going down....but here he is with a head/neck clip from a week ago:






And prior to the clip (not in the direct sun):






Everyone has beautiful horses!!!

Tracy


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Feb 4, 2008)

I was told that my guy is a grulla. Here he is at 5 months old.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 4, 2008)

Sassysmom, I LOVE his White!!!! I want him!!!!!!!!! Will you bring him to New Hampshire for me?????


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Feb 4, 2008)

He is an adorable sweetie! That was a picture of him at 5 months old, he is almost 8 months old tomorrow. I didn't post a newer picture of him because we have so much mud around here that it doesn't look very white right now! (And he is super fuzzy right now!) He is a little colt right now, but he is going to be gelded in a couple of days! He and my 10 month old filly are the best of buds!




(Which is why we are gelding him, so they stay together and stay buddies!)


----------



## Alex (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice horses everyone!

Always been a sucker for grullas!


----------



## heart k ranch (Feb 4, 2008)

My new boy! Erica's Smoke Rings in the Dark!


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2008)

heart k ranch said:


> My new boy! Erica's Smoke Rings in the Dark!


I love Ringo









I own two maternal brothers -- "DunIT" who's on this thread and then a grey colt sired by Big City named Blue


----------



## TangoMango (Feb 4, 2008)

I have one of those.. He is an NFC Dandys Encore son, dont know how he got to be this color though. But I posted him on here a long time ago and everyone said Grulla, and he had a colt colored just like him too..

Tango
















Here is his dam






And his sire






And his colt from a black and white mare.


----------



## Tami (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is my friends stallion (I have the OK from her to post), Dusty Lanes Vegas Bet A Buck. He has the best grulla coloring and dun factor of any horse I have seen. Look at all the bars on his neck



. I have 2 mares bred to him for 08.


----------



## sfmini (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Tami, he could be a best matched pair for Curly Bob, don't ya think?


----------



## Tami (Feb 9, 2008)

He sure could Jody. I was waiting for you to post Curly Bob. I have a photo if you don't


----------



## sfmini (Feb 9, 2008)

go ahead, i don't have a good halter shot.


----------



## Tami (Feb 9, 2008)

Well, darn, now I can't find it.


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 23, 2008)

she is so beautiful and the purple halter really accents her head





fancys pictures are so cute beautiful color


----------

